# Need house for 1 year in Verona area



## Mo Handford (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi

We're a family of 4 from Canada, planning a 1 year sabbatical in Verona, starting in August 2012. Our kids will attend IS Verona.

We are looking for a mininum 3 bedroom house to rent - ideally just outside Verona, near Avesa or towards the lake.

Any advice on rental sites or other ways to find out about available housing would be greatly appreciated!

Mille grazie!


----------



## GARYDAVIES (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi not sure if you have had much progress but we live on lake Garda 30 mins from Verona, in a house we rent he and my little boy though only 3 goes to scuola materna here, if you still need advice let me now

Gary & Karen


----------

